# Spalted Red Oak Burl and African Blackwood



## Brian Keahey (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey guys thought I would introduce myself and show the first piece out of my new shop. I've been making duck, goose, predator and turkey calls for 15 years, and I just recently (4 years ago) started really turning. Man is it addictive! Thanks, Brian.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Welcome, that sure is pretty. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Brian 
Welcome to the f orum and that is an excellent piece of work for your introductory posting. Congratulations. Mitch:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow, what a way to introduce your self. awesome work and welcome to the forum..


----------



## Brian Keahey (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'm glad to be here.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

gorgeous wood, nicely used


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Wow! That's nice.


----------



## BilliOwen (Oct 12, 2009)

Great piece!


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Brian. Nice looking piece. That oak burl is just awesome.

John


----------

